# England football



## paddyc (Mar 27, 2016)

Well after IMO was probably England's best performances probably since their last win in Germany there is lots of talk about the squad, who should be in and not.
Rooney's has taken a lot of stick on twitter about how Woy should not be considering him to start which I do agree with, but should he be in the squad if fit. Wilshere seems to have a place without kicking a ball all season.

There was an intensity and tempo and quality about England last night which bodes well, but lets not get carried away.
Defensively we still looked a bit fragile, but we look like we can score goals.

So Rooney in the squad?  Should he start? We look to have a lot of midfieders vying for positions so some are going to miss out.


Who would be your team to face Russia in the first game of the Euros.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 27, 2016)

Personally I'm worried. I fear that Hodgson will pack the squad with the wrong players. Last night was a clear indication that we need to look to the future. We should be looking at the World Cup not this tournament. Personally I'd take

Hart, Butland, Forster
Clyne, Walker
Cresswell, ???
Stones, Smalling, Cahill, ???
Dier,  Henderson, Delph
Alli, Barkley, Walcott, Sterling
Vardy, Welbeck, Sturridge, Kane, Rooney

But instead he'll take the likes of Jones, Jagielka, Milner, Carrick etc...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Tiger said:



			Personally I'm worried. I fear that Hodgson will pack the squad with the wrong players. Last night was a clear indication that we need to look to the future. We should be looking at the World Cup not this tournament. Personally I'd take

Hart, Butland, Forster
Clyne, Walker
Cresswell, ???
Stones, Smalling, Cahill, ???
Dier,  Henderson, Delph
Alli, Barkley, Walcott, Sterling
Vardy, Welbeck, Sturridge, Kane, Rooney

But instead he'll take the likes of Jones, Jagielka, Milner, Carrick etc...
		
Click to expand...

Players like Milner provides so much cover and depth the squad needs him - would play him every day over Delph.

Don't think Walcott should go and would put Drinkwater in but don't think he will.

Jagielka should go - very thin choice at CB

And Baines and Rose as the LB

The starting 11 that should start the first game 

Hart

Clynne
Stones
Cahill
Rose

Dier
Henderson

Alli
Barkley 
Vardy/Welbeck

Kane

It would be a brave bright attacking line up that if given license to play could do well - but there is a massive soft centre with the CB , Rooney will start so either they play two up top with Vardy missing out.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2016)

Tiger said:



			Personally I'm worried. I fear that Hodgson will pack the squad with the wrong players. Last night was a clear indication that we need to look to the future. We should be looking at the World Cup not this tournament. Personally I'd take

Hart, Butland, Forster
Clyne, Walker
Cresswell, ???
Stones, Smalling, Cahill, ???
Dier,  Henderson, Delph
Alli, Barkley, Walcott, Sterling
Vardy, Welbeck, Sturridge, Kane, Rooney

But instead he'll take the likes of Jones, Jagielka, Milner, Carrick etc...
		
Click to expand...

Why take Stones? He's having a shocking season, Jags is playing far better than him and he's better at the moment. 
To me we should wait till the last minute and take the best 22 Roy chooses, so long as they are proven fit.
We then judge him on the Euro's


----------



## paddyc (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Why take Stones? He's having a shocking season, Jags is playing far better than him and he's better at the moment. 
To me we should wait till the last minute and take the best 22 Roy chooses, so long as they are proven fit.
We then judge him on the Euro's
		
Click to expand...

The same should be said about Walcott.Having a shocking season and thats from an Arsenal fan.Sterling not sure either. I thought Danny Rose played really well. Stones IMO is a class act.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 27, 2016)

Good to see Hogson getting rid of the dead wood, superb manager.
I think we have potential Euro winners in that team.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2016)

paddyc said:



			The same should be said about Walcott.Having a shocking season and thats from an Arsenal fan.Sterling not sure either. I thought Danny Rose played really well. Stones IMO is a class act.
		
Click to expand...

I'm an Everton fan and Stones was superb last year, whether all the hype over value or just his age, this season has been nowhere near were he was last season, obviously hope he does recapture his form and stays with us.

I'm all for taking players on form and for me Jags is better than Stones right now.

Whether it's Hodgson or anyone else, the England managers job is a poison chalice and he/they will never please everyone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good to see Hogson getting rid of the dead wood, superb manager.
I think *we *have potential Euro winners in that team.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting from a Scot ? :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm an Everton fan and Stones was superb last year, whether all the hype over value or just his age, this season has been nowhere near were he was last season, obviously hope he does recapture his form and stays with us.

I'm all for taking players on form and for me Jags is better than Stones right now.

Whether it's Hodgson or anyone else, the England managers job is a poison chalice and he/they will never please everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Stones is a quality player - right now he is ability wise the best CB but form has taken a massive hit - needs to find a way to get that back before the end of the season. Him and Jagelkia would be a solid pair.


----------



## richy (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Why take Stones? He's having a shocking season, Jags is playing far better than him and he's better at the moment. 
To me we should wait till the last minute and take the best 22 Roy chooses, so long as they are proven fit.
We then judge him on the Euro's
		
Click to expand...

He's a defender playing for a manager that doesn't want/know how to defend. A different coach could have him back to his best in no time


----------



## paddyc (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Why take Stones? He's having a shocking season, Jags is playing far better than him and he's better at the moment. 
To me we should wait till the last minute and take the best 22 Roy chooses, so long as they are proven fit.
We then judge him on the Euro's
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			I'm an Everton fan and Stones was superb last year, whether all the hype over value or just his age, this season has been nowhere near were he was last season, obviously hope he does recapture his form and stays with us.

I'm all for taking players on form and for me Jags is better than Stones right now.

Whether it's Hodgson or anyone else, the England managers job is a poison chalice and he/they will never please everyone.
		
Click to expand...




paddyc said:



			The same should be said about Walcott.Having a shocking season and thats from an Arsenal fan.Sterling not sure either. I thought Danny Rose played really well. Stones IMO is a class act.[/QU

Defensively we are short on quality in the centre half position so although Stones is going through a rocky!! patch he is still one of the best we have. Im surprised Hodgson has not considered Wes Morgan at Leicester who has been  phenomenal this season.
We do have a lot of quality midfielders so should pick those who play regularly and play well. Sterling Walcott and Milner not for me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2016)

richy said:



			He's a defender playing for a manager that doesn't want/know how to defend. A different coach could have him back to his best in no time
		
Click to expand...

Same manager last year and the year before who gave him the chance!
Not doubting his ability, he's off form, Coleman, Jags, Funes Mori none of them have struggled with the same manager.


----------



## richy (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Same manager last year and the year before who gave him the chance!
Not doubting his ability, he's off form, Coleman, Jags, Funes Mori none of them have struggled with the same manager.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but Roberto has really had his claws into him now 

Wasn't it Moyes that signed him?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2016)

Seen an interview with Milner due to consider his Intl career after euros. Why? Because he wants guarantees over his role. Well for me that shows enough about his desire. Thanks but no thanks would be my response now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Seen an interview with Milner due to consider his Intl career after euros. Why? Because he wants guarantees over his role. Well for me that shows enough about his desire. Thanks but no thanks would be my response now.
		
Click to expand...

Did you actually read what he said - actually think its pretty good and shows he isnt just thinking of himself

'I don't know really, I can see pluses and minuses for both and you probably get criticised either way whichever way you take it,' he said when asked if he would be tempted to walk away from international football before dropping out of contention.

'I think that is a conversation I will probably have with the manager at the start of next season.

'I don't want to be travelling around and not really contributing and being a good tourist. I want to contribute and if the manager sees I have a part to play then great and if not it is better for me to set aside and let younger guys travel around.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2016)

richy said:



			Yeah but Roberto has really had his claws into him now 

Wasn't it Moyes that signed him?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, Moyes brought him to club.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you actually read what he said - actually think its pretty good and shows he isnt just thinking of himself

'I don't know really, I can see pluses and minuses for both and you probably get criticised either way whichever way you take it,' he said when asked if he would be tempted to walk away from international football before dropping out of contention.

'I think that is a conversation I will probably have with the manager at the start of next season.

'I don't want to be travelling around and not really contributing and being a good tourist. I want to contribute and if the manager sees I have a part to play then great and if not it is better for me to set aside and let younger guys travel around.
		
Click to expand...

So he's willing to contribute and help the youngsters whilst it's a nice close venue like France. But won't help them same youngsters travelling further afield. Nope. If he's contemplating retirement already. Let him get in with it now. Even discussing it now before the tournament is a distraction. 

Wheres his his conviction that he's good enough. Personally I'm not sure he'd be in my squad anyway. Jack of all trades. He'll work hard but not someone for us to pin our chances hopes on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			So he's willing to contribute and help the youngsters whilst it's a nice close venue like France. But won't help them same youngsters travelling further afield. Nope. If he's contemplating retirement already. Let him get in with it now. Even discussing it now before the tournament is a distraction. 

Wheres his his conviction that he's good enough. Personally I'm not sure he'd be in my squad anyway. Jack of all trades. He'll work hard but not someone for us to pin our chances hopes on.
		
Click to expand...

I don't recall anywhere in the interview where he made the distinction between the distances of where they travel.

Thought it was quite clear - he says if Hodgson sees a role for him and he will be involved then he will continue but if the manager wants to focus on the younger players then he will step aside considering he is coming into the later years of his career. 

There is no distraction beyond making a mountain out of a molehill. 

As for him in the squad now - I dont think there is one squad where every player is "someone you pin your hopes on" but then each squad will have a good mix and each squad will have senior plays who can fulfill multiple roles both on and off the pitch - that's Milner who will work to the bone for the team when he goes on the pitch. He maybe just a squad player but he is an important one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't recall anywhere in the interview where he made the distinction between the distances of where they travel.

Thought it was quite clear - he says if Hodgson sees a role for him and he will be involved then he will continue but if the manager wants to focus on the younger players then he will step aside considering he is coming into the later years of his career. 

There is no distraction beyond making a mountain out of a molehill. 

As for him in the squad now - I dont think there is one squad where every player is "someone you pin your hopes on" but then each squad will have a good mix and each squad will have senior plays who can fulfill multiple roles both on and off the pitch - that's Milner who will work to the bone for the team when he goes on the pitch. He maybe just a squad player but he is an important one.
		
Click to expand...

If every player was fit at the end of the season I wouldn't have him near the squad. I would pick 23 players that are the best I. Their positions. You have enough options with a squad that big that someone's versatility shouldn't need to be considered. Is he in our best 2/3 cm. Nope. Our best 2/3 wingers. Nope. So I wouldn't take him. 

As as to the travels. That's all part of it. Imo, I read it that he's said if he is still an important squad player he will happily go. If he's only fringe then he won't. So the point he makes about helping the youngsters is a red herring. Some players say they'll play through and do whatever they can to help. And some jump ship as soon as that aren't likely to feature as they decide its not worth the effort. 

For me he is in the second. Things have changed. But for me. You play for England as long as you are selected. The manager should make the choice. Not the player. Maybe if the player is 36/37. But not at 30 years old. He ain't doing it to further he's career like Gerrard did. He's doing it as he doesn't want to make the effort.

Hart, Forster, butland. 

Rose, Bertrand, Cahill, jagielka, Smalling, stones, walker, clyne 

dier, Ali, Henderson, wilshere, Barkley, sterling, Lallana, 

rooney, Kane, Vardy, Sturridge, Walcott. 

For me. That squad doesn't need Milner. Or his experience.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			If every player was fit at the end of the season I wouldn't have him near the squad. I would pick 23 players that are the best I. Their positions. You have enough options with a squad that big that someone's versatility shouldn't need to be considered. Is he in our best 2/3 cm. Nope. Our best 2/3 wingers. Nope. So I wouldn't take him. 

As as to the travels. That's all part of it. Imo, I read it that he's said if he is still an important squad player he will happily go. If he's only fringe then he won't. So the point he makes about helping the youngsters is a red herring. Some players say they'll play through and do whatever they can to help. And some jump ship as soon as that aren't likely to feature as they decide its not worth the effort. 

For me he is in the second. Things have changed. But for me. You play for England as long as you are selected. The manager should make the choice. Not the player. Maybe if the player is 36/37. But not at 30 years old. He ain't doing it to further he's career like Gerrard did. He's doing it as he doesn't want to make the effort.
		
Click to expand...

So you are not actually reading what he says and jumping to conclusions then - he did have it right when he said some would look to critisize. 

He didn't say anything about being an "important player"  or fringe etc- he says being "involved" the distinction is quite clear . 

You have made wild conclusions from an innocent interview - he can't win - you don't think he should be picked and when he says he might retire he gets slated ?! 

As for Milners abilities and importance - there must be some reason why he has constantly been picked for both club and country despite more talented players around - there must be something these manager throughout his career see that means he is involved in the squad even when everyone is fit - nearly 60 caps now and been in the squad the last three tournaments so either he is blagging it or the managers see something you don't.

And you put *Wilshire *in along with other mids where  i think Milner has more caps combined than the lot ? On that note ill leave you too it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2016)

rooney has more caps than Vardy and Kane. Would you pick Rooney?
I'm not jump pumping to conclusions at all. His response could simply have been. I will play for England as long as I'm needed. That clears it all up. 

Instead he left it open to a debate. You have one opinion I have another. But it appears that as soon as you feel you can't beat someone onto submission you walk away. 

I I noticed you were relatively quiet last night. Did it hurt not having a stick to beat Roy  about the comeback.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			rooney has more caps than Vardy and Kane. Would you pick Rooney?
I'm not jump pumping to conclusions at all. His response could simply have been. I will play for England as long as I'm needed. That clears it all up. 

Instead he left it open to a debate. You have one opinion I have another. But it appears that as soon as you feel you can't beat someone onto submission you walk away. 

*I I noticed you were relatively quiet last night. Did it hurt not having a stick to beat Roy  about the comeback....*.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't watch most of the game so not sure what you wanted me to say ? I can't win then - told I can't comment because I'm not an England fan but now you're looking for me to comment ?

And i walked away because there is nothing more to say - you have posted your conclusions from his comments where I have posted exactly what he has said without wild conclusions.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2016)

You don't watch every premiership game and yet make plenty of comments.....

I haven't made any wild conclusions. He has said he would consider retirement has he not? Why would a 30 yr old player with all the credentials you list even contemplate it? He should be fighting his corner. But as you say we disagree on this. So no point us both getting a headache


----------



## paddyc (Mar 27, 2016)

You can't be serious about Walcott being in the squad instead of wellbeck.wellbeck looking sharp since return, Walcott just offers nothing IMO. Poor delivery decisions touch finishing


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2016)

paddyc said:



			You can't be serious about Walcott being in the squad instead of wellbeck.wellbeck looking sharp since return, Walcott just offers nothing IMO. Poor delivery decisions touch finishing
		
Click to expand...

I think Walcott would play more wing where he would be better than welbeck. Don't think Welbeck should get a look in as a striker.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

I would take those that started upfront and really not sure about Rooney. How long is he out for and is he really going to be match fit by then? Still worried about the back four whichever way you try and fill it. Not convinced by Smalling at all. Thought Dier in a holding role in front was a good move and we looked more solid


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think Walcott would play more wing where he would be better than welbeck. Don't think Welbeck should get a look in as a striker.
		
Click to expand...

If players stayed fit, I wouldn't have Welbeck or Walcott starting, I wouldn't take Rooney unless he proves his fitness.
Most of us woukd probably have the same 7-8 in our first 11 and 15-16 of the squad, taking the three above in the squad wouldn't bother me, all have the ability of contributing and if that's from the bench in the last 10-15 minutes then good.
Phils point on himself will be the same for Roy, he won't get it right with everyone and someone will critisize whatever he does.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Rooney should go if fit - no doubt about that. Whether he starts is a different question but Rooney is one of the top 4 strikers available alongside Sturridge , Kane and Vardy

Welbeck provides an option across the front three if the manager goes down that route and scores international goals - he will also go IMO


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			If players stayed fit, I wouldn't have Welbeck or Walcott starting, I wouldn't take Rooney unless he proves his fitness.
Most of us woukd probably have the same 7-8 in our first 11 and 15-16 of the squad, taking the three above in the squad wouldn't bother me, all have the ability of contributing and if that's from the bench in the last 10-15 minutes then good.
Phils point on himself will be the same for Roy, he won't get it right with everyone and someone will critisize whatever he does.
		
Click to expand...

How much longer is Rooney out for? I know we have 5-6 more England games before June but will he really get enough games to be fully match fit and won't there be concerns of the condition of the knee. While you cannot knock the goal scoring record and so probably has to be in the squad, is he a risk to be in the starting XI?


----------



## paddyc (Mar 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How much longer is Rooney out for? I know we have 5-6 more England games before June but will he really get enough games to be fully match fit and won't there be concerns of the condition of the knee. While you cannot knock the goal scoring record and so probably has to be in the squad, is he a risk to be in the starting XI?
		
Click to expand...

If he proves his fitness even if it's the final game before squad announced he will be in the squad much like Wilshere. Must take players that are 100% fit.
Whether he makes the starting line up is a tough one.based on last nights performance I would hope not.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			If players stayed fit, I wouldn't have Welbeck or Walcott starting, I wouldn't take Rooney unless he proves his fitness.
Most of us woukd probably have the same 7-8 in our first 11 and 15-16 of the squad, taking the three above in the squad wouldn't bother me, all have the ability of contributing and if that's from the bench in the last 10-15 minutes then good.
Phils point on himself will be the same for Roy, he won't get it right with everyone and someone will critisize whatever he does.
		
Click to expand...

If everyone is fit I wouldn't take Rooney. My four attackers would be Kane, Vardy, Sturridge and Welbeck, in that order. If Rooney has a late season surge, form and fitness, I'd drop Welbeck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			If everyone is fit I wouldn't take Rooney. My four attackers would be Kane, Vardy, Sturridge and Welbeck, in that order. If Rooney has a late season surge, form and fitness, I'd drop Welbeck.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you take all 5 and have Welbeck instead of Walcott ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

paddyc said:



			If he proves his fitness even if it's the final game before squad announced he will be in the squad much like Wilshere. Must take players that are 100% fit.
Whether he makes the starting line up is a tough one.based on last nights performance I would hope not.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with that. Think he has to go if he can prove his fitness (no room for passengers - we've been there before haven't we?) but shouldn't start. Not a bad sub to bring on mind


----------



## Tiger (Mar 27, 2016)

I understand the suggestion to take people based on form but there will probably only be 16-17 players who get a game. For me those remaining six spots should be filled with players with potential that you would expect to be in the World cup squad. Being at a tournament is a very different experience and having a chance to familiarise themselves with it will help them in the future. That is why for me players like Stones/Delph have to go even if they don't play and why taking Jagielka/Milner is a little pointless. Personally I wouldn't take Wilshere as he is never fit give him the summer off to work on strengthening his chocolate ankles.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wouldn't you take all 5 and have Welbeck instead of Walcott ?
		
Click to expand...

No, I wouldn't take Walcott anyway. And I disagree with playing players out of position. If you want a versatile wide man, Milner all day and twice on Sunday's. Hugely underrated player. Might not have the fizz that some have but he'll never let you down.

Disappointed with his comments though. In the run up to a major tournament, ambiguous comments are naÃ¯ve at best. With his maturity he should know better.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2016)

Whatever team Roy choses to put out will get my fullest support with the proviso they are wearing the three lions with pride...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Whatever team Roy choses to put out will get my fullest support with the proviso they are wearing the three lions with pride...
		
Click to expand...

That's all I want from my teams (Fulham and England). Win lose or draw, at least put a shift in and be proud to wear the shirt


----------



## larmen (Mar 27, 2016)

I would like to see a match of your current team vs. what was always called the 'golden generation'. These young guys would give them a run for their money, I think.

What Jogi has done in Germany is taking the best team made of 23 players, rather than the best 23 players (got that wrong yesterday! Podolski, really? Germany's Heskey). Hodgson yesterday had 14 (15?) players on the pitch who all were part of a team, and all worked for it. Nobody behaved like they were a star.
Does a Rooney play the way? Would he need to or want to? Is a brilliant move of him worth 90 minutes of Kane's work? Is he happy as a sub? If he would be happy to come in late and play for 15 to 20 minutes I would take him.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2016)

larmen said:



			I would like to see a match of your current team vs. what was always called the 'golden generation'. These young guys would give them a run for their money, I think.

What Jogi has done in Germany is taking the best team made of 23 players, rather than the best 23 players (got that wrong yesterday! Podolski, really? Germany's Heskey). Hodgson yesterday had 14 (15?) players on the pitch who all were part of a team, and all worked for it. Nobody behaved like they were a star.
Does a Rooney play the way? Would he need to or want to? Is a brilliant move of him worth 90 minutes of Kane's work? Is he happy as a sub? If he would be happy to come in late and play for 15 to 20 minutes I would take him.
		
Click to expand...

 Podolski has 48 goals in 120 odd games for Germany. Hardly in Heskeys 'league'


----------



## user2010 (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow! England win a meaningless friendly and suddenly everyone thinks they`re world beaters.
Lets see what happens in the Euro`s before you lot cream your pants.
Remember the World Cup? The previous Euro`s? Rubbish.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 28, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Remember the World Cup? .
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I saw the 66 final live on the box!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 28, 2016)

In black & white:lol:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 28, 2016)

Play the in form players in the favoured positions and give them license to express themselves we might have a chance of progressing further than we normally do.  Try and shoe horn in the 11 alleged best players, based mostly on what they did several seasons ago, and we will revert to form. Simples really.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks like Butland won't be going though - fractured ankle out for 3 months


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 28, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			The intensity that the op memtioned is what teams like leicester and spurs played with when they battered city. Odd thing is that an overused cliche when describing a subbed player is " well he put a shift in ". Which means he run around like an headless div. but v Germany it was a night where everyone brought a controlled energy to the team. Watching England press high up the field in packs was excellent. Similar again to when City did it V Kiev. Incidentally i know there are not many Delph fans. But he would fit into that style of play very well. 
Re Rooney hes a red and i would love to bash him but apart from being a granma shaggin shrek. He dont deserve the flak he is getting. If he was playing and doin nowt  then i could understand, but his goals and contribution during the qualifiers enables woy to play that game the other night. 
Said to my lad when England qualified that looking forward to the finals as there is no pressure. The result the other night may well have upped the pressure of expectation a little bit. Like i said the other night when watching the game on German tv station. They dis not like being beat at all and in post match interviews they all looked a little shocked.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 28, 2016)

It's always good to beat the Germans! 

I didn't see the game, I have do desire to watch England in any games that do really matter, and I include qualifiers in this, but according to most reports our defense looks fragile. If this is the case, I'd take JT to marshall it and to inject a shed load of passion, which defenses require. That done, I'd be hopeful of a semi final game. Otherwise, it will be home early, AGAIN !


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's all I want from my teams (Fulham and England). Win lose or draw, at least put a shift in and be proud to wear the shirt
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. 

I was surprised, and pleased, to learn that the England team do not get payments for playing for England anymore. Well they do but donate it to charity.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 28, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			In black & white:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's all I want from my teams (Fulham and England). Win lose or draw, at least put a shift in and be proud to wear the shirt
		
Click to expand...

Really?  Don't you want a bit of flair, a bit of skill, a bit of technical competence? The attitude of lauding players who 'put in a shift' has set up back ages on the international stage and IMHO is a big reason why we now get beaten at most tournaments by teams with much less well known but technically better players. 

All we seemed to value were players who can run for 90 minutes, and we treated any player with technical skill with suspicion. Look at the way we treated players like Hoddle, Le Tissier and even Scholes who was shifted around the mid field and often marooned on the left wing because he wasn't just 'box to box'.  When he had more skill and a footballing brain than Lampard and Gerrard ever had.  Xavi said he was the best central midfield player he's seen in 20 years, yet he struggled to ever play in his best position for England.

For me you can keep your 'putting in a shift', give me players who are comfortable on the ball and don't hoof it up front after the second pass any day.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 28, 2016)

I kind think we select on previous form, there are players that played for England when they were past their best. We are too conservative normally, I like that we are now seeing new players. If Rooney doesn't go, I wouldn't be disappointed. I think these new guys are hungry, a travesty would be to leave Vardy out. I believe you should have in form players and if possible taking units. By this I mean players who play week in week out with each other. They have an understanding. 
At this moment I love the way Liverpool are playing and watching Lallana play is fantastic, Milner would work as well, Sturridge is rusty and has yet to gel in this Liverpool game. 
Spurs, well they are playing beautifully as well Alli, Dier and Kane, no brainer take them. 
I think Wellbeck looked a little lost, but he needs time with these players and we will see him deliver. 
Defencively who knows, premier league football is turning into basketball.


----------



## JoeR161 (Mar 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The starting 11 that should start the first game 

Hart

Clynne
Stones
Cahill
Rose

Dier
Henderson

Alli
Barkley 
Vardy/Welbeck

Kane

It would be a brave bright attacking line up that if given license to play could do well - but there is a massive soft centre with the CB , Rooney will start so either they play two up top with Vardy missing out.
		
Click to expand...

After Vardy's beauty, I'd definitely start him in front of Welbeck - superhuman!

[video=youtube;yruTbpJSO6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yruTbpJSO6M[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Really?  Don't you want a bit of flair, a bit of skill, a bit of technical competence? The attitude of lauding players who 'put in a shift' has set up back ages on the international stage and IMHO is a big reason why we now get beaten at most tournaments by teams with much less well known but technically better players. 

All we seemed to value were players who can run for 90 minutes, and we treated any player with technical skill with suspicion. Look at the way we treated players like Hoddle, Le Tissier and even Scholes who was shifted around the mid field and often marooned on the left wing because he wasn't just 'box to box'.  When he had more skill and a footballing brain than Lampard and Gerrard ever had.  Xavi said he was the best central midfield player he's seen in 20 years, yet he struggled to ever play in his best position for England.

For me you can keep your 'putting in a shift', give me players who are comfortable on the ball and don't hoof it up front after the second pass any day.
		
Click to expand...

I would hope that we'd get that on the pitch. At Fulham many players over the years, (Best, Marsh, Houghton, Davis, The Europa Cup squad, McCormack and many many more) have all provided unforgettable moments. You wouldn't call our 13 years in the PL as spectacular but we beat most of the big teams home and away at some stage and normally did enough to find a way to stay up. A lot fo time that relied on players doing their role and sticking to the game plan. I was happy enough with that. 

Mind you when you've seen the other end of the wedge and players that were nothing more than random direction generators for the ball and strikers that can't score if their life lived on it, those that thought they were bigger than the club and hid for ninety minutes all in bastions of football like Southend, Halifax, Stockport and Hartlepool, I guess you are happy just to see those wanting to play for the club and do their best on the pitcj


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 28, 2016)

Happy for Roy to make 11 changes to the team from the other night, if he's going to put people in a squad he needs to see them and they need to get a chance, (result irrelevant) then when he gets to pick the 11 for the Russia match, barring injuries, he will then be picking HIS first 11 and he will sink or swim by results, no excuses,


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Happy for Roy to make 11 changes to the team from the other night, if he's going to put people in a squad he needs to see them and they need to get a chance, (result irrelevant) then when he gets to pick the 11 for the Russia match, barring injuries, he will then be picking HIS first 11 and he will sink or swim by results, no excuses,
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. Irrespective of how good or bad the opposition has been in the last 18 months his teams have delivered the goods.

Hopefully he'll pick a squad for the championships that reflects the maturing youngsters in English football. 

Looking forward to the Euros more than any other tournament since the golden boys bombed out a couple of World Cups back.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2016)

Looked to me like Scotland are going to be playing the reigning European Champions in the WC qualies - no bother.  We'll just tie England in knots - or would that be stitches...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'll take that result and performance, decent display at times and hopefully put some of the media back in their box.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 29, 2016)

Didnt see the game but a narrow home defeat wont do Englands Euro chances any harm, if they'd followed up the win in Germany with a 3-0 win over the Dutch the expectation levels and pressure on the players would have gone through the roof. There is a really good crop of players coming through for England from Spurs and Leicester in particular and I think they'll go well this summer, think the French might be too strong for everyone on home turf though.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 30, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I'll take that result and performance, decent display at times and hopefully put some of the media back in their box.
		
Click to expand...

Looked like some of the same old same old with a few changes. To me it showed Stones, Walker, Milner, Sturridge and Lalana shouldn't start. I like Vardy and Kane up top, they defend from the front like a good, pressing team should.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Looked like some of the same old same old with a few changes. To me it showed Stones, Walker, Milner, Sturridge and Lalana shouldn't start. I like Vardy and Kane up top, they defend from the front like a good, pressing team should.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, not as good as the media and some people were saying, glimpses of decent football were there, still work in progress and will be interesting how he uses the last few friendlies.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Looked to me like Scotland are going to be playing the reigning European Champions in the WC qualies
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe not...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2016)

Prob not far from the truth


----------

